# Increasing Calorie consumption - which Macro should I increase?



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> fat


Thanks for your reply man, I think I should have your User Name lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

A wee bit more protein won't go amiss, but I agree you are about right (assuming you are a low bodyfat 10ish stone?)

Maybe put it up to around 1.8-2g per lb max, thats got to be plenty - if you still arent gaining, you need to bring up your energy macros a little, and IMO whether you go fat or carbs is largely preference.

Whatever you do, introduce the changes slowly, and give it time - if that 200g you gained is purely muscle... well, I'd love to gain 200g of pure muscle every fortnight


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> *Others will disagree but I think for ectomorphs like you, as long as you are getting enough protein in, just eat anything and everything*. If you are putting on a lot of fat, obv cut back a bit (remember you have to accept a little fat gain for the muscle you want). At your stage there is no need to count cals precisely and work out macros, plenty protein, cals and heavy weights and you WILL grow.
> 
> I personally wouldn't resort to junk food to get the cals in as it's obv not good for you but mainly cos it makes me feel rubbish, lethargic.
> 
> ...


Would def x2 this - if very lean, and not heavily muscled, this works - and as you say just watch you don't start throwing on tonnes of fat, thinking it is muscle.

Have done this in the past, and RE junk food I think Dutch Scott done a junk food test recently where he got all his carbs from crap - at the end of the day (health concerns/effects aside) with regards to building muscle it doesn't make much odds where you get your energy from it seems.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

You are having too much protein and would be much better having 1.7g per "kg" of body weight, and then upping your carbs and fat a little.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for all your comments they have been a big help!

Still kind of getting different views on what to increase. Some people saying more protein, others saying I am already eating enough and should up carbs and fat.

Still a bit confused on what to up to be honest - but think I might up protein to 2g per lb (not too sure what its on at moment though) will have to work it out.

thanks again everyone


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Maverick3000 said:


> thanks for all your comments they have been a big help!
> 
> Still kind of getting different views on what to increase. Some people saying more protein, others saying I am already eating enough and should up carbs and fat.
> 
> ...


There have been studies done showing for strength athletes having a protein intake of at most 1.7g per kg of body weight is sufficient for putting the body in a positive nitrogen balance and anything more is meaningless and can be detrimental.

If you did this, then you would have more kcal's to put towards carbohydrates and healthy fats.

I used to have the traditional 1.5g per lb of body weight but now my intake of protein is half of that and I have more energy for my workouts through the carbs.

You could always try it for 4 weeks and see how you feel?


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> A wee bit more protein won't go amiss, but I agree you are about right (assuming you are a low bodyfat 10ish stone?)
> 
> Maybe put it up to around 1.8-2g per lb max, thats got to be plenty - if you still arent gaining, you need to bring up your energy macros a little, and IMO whether you go fat or carbs is largely preference.
> 
> Whatever you do, introduce the changes slowly, and give it time - if that 200g you gained is purely muscle... well, I'd love to gain 200g of pure muscle every fortnight


My protein intake is actually over what it should be at the moment assuming I get 1.5g per lb - my BW this morning was 128lb - 192g protein. So at present I am pretty much spot on consuming 1.7g protein per lb.

You think up it a bit more?


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Others will disagree but I think for ectomorphs like you, as long as you are getting enough protein in, just eat LOTS. If you are putting on a lot of fat, obv cut back a bit (remember you have to accept a little fat gain for the muscle you want). At your stage there is no need to count cals precisely and work out macros, plenty protein, cals and heavy weights and you WILL grow.
> 
> I personally wouldn't resort to junk food to get the cals in as it's obv not good for you but mainly cos it makes me feel rubbish, lethargic.
> 
> ...





rs007 said:


> Would def x2 this - if very lean, and not heavily muscled, this works - and as you say just watch you don't start throwing on tonnes of fat, thinking it is muscle.
> 
> Have done this in the past, and RE junk food I think Dutch Scott done a junk food test recently where he got all his carbs from crap - at the end of the day (health concerns/effects aside) with regards to building muscle it doesn't make much odds where you get your energy from it seems.





fartooskinny said:


> yeh im thinking of doing this
> 
> equations are wrong when so skinny 2-x weight=2500 claories etc....far too low probably?
> 
> ...





Big Gunz said:


> There have been studies done showing for strength athletes having a protein intake of at most 1.7g per kg of body weight is sufficient for putting the body in a positive nitrogen balance and anything more is meaningless and can be detrimental.
> 
> If you did this, then you would have more kcal's to put towards carbohydrates and healthy fats.
> 
> ...


As from most of the comments it sounds like I should be focusing on upping my carbs even further - All my carbs come from Brown Rice, Oats, Veg and cottage cheese so no junk foods.

Just upping my carbs is going to be a bit of a struggle as I already feel I am already eating so much. can only fit in 5 meals a day so therfore already hitting 60 - 80g carbs a meal limiting to 25 - 30g before bed.

Again thanks for your help guys - well appreciated!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

If I were an ectomorph I'd be shooting for at least 400g carbs


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mix your protein shakes with double cream, Yum!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

add in some extra virgin olive oil and natty peanut butter to meals


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> If I were an ectomorph I'd be shooting for at least 400g carbs


That many! Struggling to eat over 300g at the moment! but if its got to be done, I will do it



hilly said:


> add in some extra virgin olive oil and natty peanut butter to meals


Already have Peanut and almond butter with most of meals - but yer might add in some olive oil for increase in healthy fats. thanks


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> If I were an ectomorph I'd be shooting for at least 400g carbs


I agree, then up it even more if you're not gaining fat 

If struggling with the amount of food add a shake with oats/EVOO ect

to bump the cals in.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Although ecto's don't get too fat on high carbs, I still think by increasing the carbs and not the fat will short change potential results.

A mate of mine, who won the Novice Peterborough this year is very ecto. However, he landed on stage this year a whopping 28lbs heavier than 2009 in shredded condition. In 2009 he hardly touched the fats. Throughout the last year he introduced lots of olive oil and peanut butter.

To quote what he said

'I put my weight gain down to all the fats i've been eating, fcuk knows how many gallons of EVOO i've necked in the last 12 months.

Picture to prove it


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I go through 630ml of EVOO a week, get it down your neck!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WRT said:


> I go through 630ml of EVOO a week, get it down your neck!


X2 ^^^^

I'm currently giving the Anabolic Diet bash, 350g of Fat a day, get it down ya!

Will be increasing fat and calories in 2 more weeks time.

Seems to be going OK at the moment, managed to drop 11 of the 20lbs I put on post show, even though I am eating more calories per day than the carb binge i did. OK, I know it's mostly bloat and water, but it feels good to be able to eat loads of calories, and not be bloated like mitchelin man.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Although ecto's don't get too fat on high carbs, I still think by increasing the carbs and not the fat will short change potential results.
> 
> A mate of mine, who won the Novice Peterborough this year is very ecto. However, he landed on stage this year a whopping 28lbs heavier than 2009 in shredded condition. In 2009 he hardly touched the fats. Throughout the last year he introduced lots of olive oil and peanut butter.
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting and congrats on ur results, impressive profile pic!

So if I am going to up my fat intake by a couple of hundred calories over next few days, would you decrease carbs a bit or leave them as they are? Thanks


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

fartooskinny said:


> Im kinda trying high fat and I was worried 190g per day would be bad for my health lol
> 
> How much double cream is ok per day?
> 
> ...


I cannot and will not state if certain amount of fats is unhealthy or not. IMO it isn't, but only in the presence of low/zero carb. High fat on high carb i believe is not good.

Science and Health proffessionals can't decide/agree on the the whole fat thing, but i honestly believe that if a macro nutrient is to be chosen as enemy No 1 it would be

1. Refined Carbs

2. Too many of any carbs

3. Trans Fats

4. Omega 6 Fatty Acids.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

fartooskinny said:


> at end of day all carbs are pretty crap. they just convert to sugar at end of day. Whether pizza, bread, oatmeal, rice, crisps or biscuits.
> 
> As for protiens and fats I think quality matters. Bad fats, wrong fats mess your hormones, crap proteins less muscle building quality.
> 
> ANyway *IMO carbs are not that important for building muscle*, just protein sparing and energy.


That's why you're skinny.

For people who truly struggle to gain weight all the macros need to increase. It's no good having a very high protein or fat diet alone.

You just need to eat more of everything.

We had a 26 stone ecto at our gym. He went through 5kg of maltodextrin a week to maintain his weight. He was 6 foot 7 though.

M


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Although ecto's don't get too fat on high carbs, I still think by increasing the carbs and not the fat will short change potential results.
> 
> A mate of mine, who won the Novice Peterborough this year is very ecto. However, he landed on stage this year a whopping 28lbs heavier than 2009 in shredded condition. In 2009 he hardly touched the fats. Throughout the last year he introduced lots of olive oil and peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Joe .. don't you find having a high fat diet all the time .. have any impact on your cholesterol ?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Big Gunz said:


> There have been studies done showing for strength athletes having a protein intake of at most 1.7g per kg of body weight is sufficient for putting the body in a positive nitrogen balance and anything more is meaningless and can be detrimental.
> 
> If you did this, then you would have more kcal's to put towards carbohydrates and healthy fats.
> 
> ...


disagree - those studies typically show that 1.7g of protein maintain nitrogen balance - not positivity - looking at studies like dragan et al and

Consolazio et al showing greater gains with 2.8-3.5g/kg/d compared to 1.4-2.2g/kg/d in gains in strength and size (who gives a monkeys about nitrogen balance its the end result in strength and size you want)

anyway maverick - dont focus on one macro but increase overall food consumption - as long as your consuming the right kind of foods (meats, frutis, veg, grains, oils, nuts etc) then the marcos typically will increase proportionally anyway


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> Joe .. don't you find having a high fat diet all the time .. have any impact on your cholesterol ?


I don't care, because I don't subscribe the whole cholesterol thing anyway!

Read 'The Great Cholesterol Con'

Or watch this






Its refined carbs that change the particle size of LDL proteins and causes the biggest issue.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> Joe .. don't you find having a high fat diet all the time .. have any impact on your cholesterol ?


Also I would like to mention that my mate didn't go low carb to put on 2st in a year. What I meant to put accross that the macro he changed was fat. His says his protein and carbs didn't change much, but he just upped the fat for extra calories, and got great results. Please understand that I'm not pushing the low carb thing here, although I often do. What I am saying, is that of all the macro's fat is best for increase of calories, and no need to go cramming the carbs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You' re goin about this the rigt way up carbs a tad imo 25g e2weeks til.weight plateaus then repeat.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> anyway maverick - dont focus on one macro but increase overall food consumption - as long as your consuming the right kind of foods (meats, frutis, veg, grains, oils, nuts etc) then the marcos typically will increase proportionally anyway


thanks for advice - will increase cals overall and see how I go. I asked the same question on antoher forum aswell and posted my current diet. I eat alot of veg with each meal and I am getting about 24g of protein from veg - I was told to not count the protein from this and replace that 24g with meat. So that might help my weight out a bit.

But yer def going to up carbs some more just might have to do it through shakes to start with.

thanks again


----------

